# My Home-made CWD vivarium! IMAGE HEAVY!



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, so i decided a while back i want to get a CWD or two. I thought if im going to do it, i'l do it properly - so i started to build my vivarium how i wanted it! I know CWD's love their water so that was my main objective; a large water area at the bottom.

So heres the story from start to finish!
But before i do start i'd like to say that i made it from bits of wood i already had as i cant afford to purchase a load! Hense why it isnt to appealing from the outside, but the inside is all that matters!

My original Design









The frame









Pond









Shelf









Fibreglassing the pond









Tile grouting the walls for a rock affect

































Shelf Tile grouted and hide built









View from top









So thats how i made it, no need for me adding pictures of how i put the roof and glass in etc as thats pretty obvious! 

More pics on next post as i can only add up to 10 to start with!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

So here are the final pictures of the finished result!




























Let me know what you think?
I want to get 2 CWD's if possible, the measurements are 35"wide, 25"deep and 35"high. Just want to check if thats large enough for two baby's and if so for how long?

Many thanks, Tom.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

great job you've done.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

What viv measurments are they mate ??


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

bowie1125 said:


> What viv measurments are they mate ??


says above, 35"W 35"H 25"D


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

That looks real cool, lotsa work...Bet its work it tho


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Fantastic Mate.
Are you coating it in a other color, say sandy brown of some sort? Or leaving it like that? Are you planting it out?


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

Meltos said:


> Fantastic Mate.
> Are you coating it in a other color, say sandy brown of some sort? Or leaving it like that? Are you planting it out?


That was going to be my question, if you painted that up and sealed it, it would look amazing.


----------



## TH2K8 (Mar 16, 2008)

looks awsome mate nice one cant wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:no1: : victory:


----------



## geckosport (Mar 16, 2008)

That's cool!

The high basking area is a nice touch and so is the pond:no1:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Meltos said:


> Fantastic Mate.
> Are you coating it in a other color, say sandy brown of some sort? Or leaving it like that? Are you planting it out?


I was going to leave it that colour, and obviously paint the expanding foam u see in the pond. And yes it will be planted out, i have two large real plants to go in there and loads of small pond like plants for the bottom, and two large vine with leave things!!!


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

looks wiked mate keep us posted

Josh


----------

